# Wlan- Accesspoint zu geringe Geschwindigkeit



## Wackinger (10. August 2018)

Moin zusammen. Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.
Ich habe heute meinen Glasfasertarif auf eine 250.000er Leitung umgestellt und dafür eine neue Fritzbox bekommen.
Nun bin ich am Einrichten und habe Probleme mit dem Wlan. 

Für den Überblick:
Von der "Fritzbox 7490" gehe ich auf den Switch "Netgear Pro Safe JGS524 v2" und von dort aus versorge ich über Cat-Kabel diverse Netzwerdosen im ganzen Haus über mehrere Etagen.
Wlan- technisch ist der Standort der Fritzbox neben dem Sicherungskasten und dem Switch nicht optimal und die Signalstärke ist stark schwankend. Daher habe ich mir den Accesspoint von TP-Link
"TL-WA901ND" zugelegt und habe ihn im Wohnzimmer an eine Netzwerkdose angeschlossen. In der Fritzbox sind beide Bänder (2,4 + 5 GHz) aktiviert. Im Accesspoint ist der Channel auf "Auto" und im Mode "11bgn mixed" eingestellt.
Ich wohne in Alleinlage und habe keine  Nachbarn mit fremden Wlan-Netzen.

Nun zu meinem Problem:
Ich habe folgende Ergebnisse bei Geschwindigkeitsmessungen erhalten (Test über speedtest.net/de)

Mit dem Samsung Galaxy S8 Plus:
5GHz= 208Mbps
2,4GHz= 86Mbps
Accesspoint= 63Mbps

Mit dem IPad Air 2:
5GHZ= 186Mbps
2,4GHZ= 51 Mbps
Accesspoint= 61bps

Mit dem Rechner über Lan:
230Mbps

Die Wlan-Geschwindigkeit auf der Etage mit der FB ist halt schwanken. Daher hätte ich gern Stabilität über einen Accesspoint.
Auch die anderen Etagen bzw. die Terrasse möchte ich über weitere APs versorgen.

Warum ist die Geschwindigkeit des AP so mies obwohl die Testgeräte bei vollem Ausschlag daneben liegen (1,5m)?
Sollte ich das 2,4GHz Band aufgrund der Ergebnisse wieder deaktivieren?  
Ist der AP schei..e?
Ich steige auch im Mode mit den Bezeichnung "bgn" nicht durch und weiss daher nicht was meine Endgeräte favorisieren.
Muss ich im AP etwas umstellen?

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Ich habe einige Familienmitglieder im Nacken


----------



## ZobRombie (10. August 2018)

Moin moin,

das "Problem" ist in diesem Fall tatsächlich dein TL-WA901ND Access Point. 

Während deine Netzwerkdosen im Haus mit Fritzbox / Netgear Switch mit theoretisch einem Gigabit/s angeschlossen sind, unterstützt die Ethernet-Schnittstelle des WA901ND nur 100 Mbit/s. Das bedeutet, egal was bei deiner Fritzbox ankommt und damit auch an den Netzwerkdosen, der TL-WA901ND kann nicht mehr liefern als 100 MBit/s. Also auch wenn der Access Point im 2,4Ghz Netz nach n-Standard theoretisch 300 MBit Funkverbindungen ermöglicht, wird er nur mit 100 Mbit im Uplink von der Fritzbox versorgt. 
Dazu kommt, dass du damit rechnen musst, niemals die nominelle WLAN-Bandbreite zu erreichen, sei es aufgrund von Störungen im 2,4Ghz Netz, Wänden usw.


Entweder ihr begnügt euch somit mit dem WLAN der Fritzbox, die ja immerhin rund 200 Mbit/s am Endgerät bietet. Im Vergleich ist dein kabelgebundener PC mit 230 MBit/s ja auch nicht viel schneller. Und ja, wenn alle deine WLAN-Geräte das 5 GHz Netz unterstützen, dann könntest du das 2,4 Netz an der Fritzbox deaktivieren. 

Ist hingegen die Abdeckung im Haus mit der Fritzbox tatsächlich nicht ideal und du willst einen zusätzlichen Access Point nutzen, müsstest du dir einen anderen Access Point besorgen, der eine 1000Mbit/s Ethernet-Schnittstelle besitzt und zudem idealerweise im 5Ghz Netz funkt. 
Um mal als Beispiel bei TP-Link zu bleiben etwa dieses Modell: AP300 | AC1200-Dualband-Gigabit-WLAN-Accesspoint | TP-Link Deutschland

Grüße


----------



## Wackinger (10. August 2018)

Na das nenne ich doch mal fix, kompetent und vollständig. Ich danke dir.  Ich hatte inzwischen den hier gefunden:
EAP245 | AC1750-Dualband-Gigabit-WLAN-Accesspoint zur Deckenmontage | TP-Link Deutschland

Mache mich mal schlau.
Danke....


----------

